# Nikon 600PF coming soon?



## MrFotoFool (May 31, 2019)

NikonRumors is reporting that a 600mm PF lens may be announced this summer. Of course the reportedly stellar 500 PF that came out late last year has been unavailable for months.








Nikon Nikkor 600mm f/5.6 PF lens rumors: coming this summer? - Nikon Rumors


Slow news day, I will post a few random rumors from the Web today. The first one is about the Nikkor 600mm f/5.6 PF lens rumored to be announced this summer: “I met up with an NPS member today to lay hands on his 500PF. He had it on a D5, so it was quite back heavy. […]




nikonrumors.com


----------

